# NPD x3! Hilton Pro Guitar, Fulldrive2 (MOSFET) & Klon Centaur (#1096)!



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow, it's Christmas in June for me:

I just got back from the post office where I picked up two packages: one big, and the other bigger! Okay, I exaggerate but I felt like I'd robbed the bank knowing what was inside: a Hilton Pro Guitar Volume Pedal, a Fulltone Fulldrive 2 MOSFET Blue, and most anticipated, a silver Klon Centaur.

I couldn't wait to plug them all in and let a fat, saturated chord ring out. As soon as my keys were in the keybowl, I had ripped (gently) into the packages and released the three pedals from their confines.

my wife was 'pleased' (like she was watching a 2-year old devout a birthday cake) okay it was more likely disgust, looking back. 

I didn't care. I had set aside some board space to accommodate the threesome and buckled everyone onto the board: no way my klon will be "walking" off my board easily!

Okay, sound check: nothing. No sound, no static, nothing. My heart sinks: dead Klon? maybe just a bad cable? Check everything, one connection at a time. Problem? The Hilton is drawing too much current with my tuner, fuzz and wah on the same circuit! Solved that.

Sound check again: there it is.








There is just something about the Klon circuit that livens your whole setup: amp, guitars, delay repeats, other overdrives. Disengaged=tepid, woolly, uninviting. Klon at 12:00 on all knobs= singing beautiful notes with excellent separation and just the right amount of natural breakup from the el84s verging on electron panic attack. Love at first listen. 

Time to check out the Hilton's abilities.








Immediately on engaging it in my GEC9 looper, you can hear a slight boost. Yep, it's there. That's got to be the buffer inside that's also adding a little volume boost. Very nice action, very smooth operation and a natural rise as I swell in. Classically built for steel players, Hilton designed a beautiful product. Only hiccup was the power consumption. Never would have thought a volume pedal would draw so much juice!

Lastly, I brought in the Fulldrive 2.








Yep, sounds just like I remember it. I used to have a custom shop red non-MOSFET version, and after twiddling the knobs a little, I was right back in the same territory. I'm not one to squabble over 'which edition of the same version' is best, but I like what it does in conjunction with the Klon (just owning a Klon, I feel part of some snobby group).

Speaking of groups, here's a group photo of my babies:


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Somebody was a good boy, congrats!

Nice collection, looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats on the new gear. I'm thoroughly jealous!


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Wow. A big congrats.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Congrats. The Hilton is supposed to be the best volume pedal. And I'm sure your wife will remain 'pleased' until she learns how much you actually paid for that Klon 

Very nice and versatile pedalboard that you have there, not a weak link to be found.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

pattste said:


> Congrats. The Hilton is supposed to be the best volume pedal. And I'm sure your wife will remain 'pleased' until she learns how much you actually paid for that Klon
> 
> Very nice and versatile pedalboard that you have there, not a weak link to be found.


**Let us pray the wife never learns the nature of my addiction**

After a short while playing with these pedals, I have to agree: the hilton is by far the best volume pedal I've used (blows pot-based vp's out of the water). I'm still trying to find out if its the buffer boosting my highs, or if the signal is dull by the time it reaches the Hilton (5th pedal in line). Not likely when it's going through the GEC9 switcher, but I've yet to figure it out. Side note: I'm happily surprised at the height and 'throw' on this pedal -- fits like a glove to my style. 

I'm in gearvana right now with more NEW knobs to twiddle, but I have to ground myself... well maybe a little victory-dance is in order...


----------

